
Show HN: DatoCMS – An alternative to Contentful for static websites - steffoz
https://www.datocms.com/?src=cta
======
subpixel
DatoCMS is really impressive, but the fact is developers usually only need a
CMS for clients, and clients are going to raise holy hell if the commercial
CMS you set up for them 2 years ago goes out of business.

So while all things being equal I'd prefer to choose the indie business,
having been down this road before I am wary. Especially since the CMS is not a
layer on top of git, so getting content out and ready for another solution
will not be pretty.

------
fiatjaf
I just wish there was a content editor for GitHub a little better than
[http://prose.io/](http://prose.io/).

Prose is great, but not good enough for HTML, customization or other static
site generators than Jekyll.

~~~
KitDuncan
Have you tried netlify-cms ? I have been using it for my friends site and we
both are quite happy with it.

~~~
mirshko
Netlify-cms seems alright, deff pretty rough around the edges though. It could
use some polish and some more features 100%

------
thirdsun
I learned about Dato a while ago and was pretty impressed ever since.
Unfortunately I don't really have a need for it right now as I rarely do that
kind of client work, but if I was in such a situation Middleman + Dato +
Netlify would seem like a fantastic combination.

